# Trying to find a certain song.



## Matt Taylor (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey guys, one of the radio stations around here will play Symphonic music for a period everyday, one day I heard a song on it that I really liked, but I only heard a bit of it, the name, and something about the Composer. The name was "The Sound barrier" and the composer was British.

Strike any bells with you guys?


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Malcolm Arnold _The sound barrier_, a "rhapsody" worked up from the music he wrote for David Lean's film of the same name (1952)

Not on Youtube, but here: 
http://www.classicalarchives.com/work/272594.html


----------

